# Mmmmmmm Good



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well we are 31 days away from Nationals so its back to the diet that did so well last time. As I got started I began to wonder who eats better in my house, the dogs or me!!!

Just a few of the main ingredients!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL Mine eat better than I do most of the time LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep it looks good. Your dogs did look super on that diet. :love2:


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have never done a custom diet for my dogs, how did you go about designing a diet for them, and do you spend considerably more on their food now that you are making it all your self?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well I figured it up last night. It actually runs me about $50 a dog a month and I have 3 out of my 5 dogs on it right now.


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

any links on how to get started on it and things to consider?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cant wait to see how they do, im expecting BIG things from my girl... im sure rebel will dog good and lets see how the phenom AKA switch does im sure hes gonna tear it up again.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Basically I took this meal from a keep and modified it to my likeing

he full meal (for a 40 lb dog) is as follows (adjust to weight if necessary):

Meal

Canidae Kibble (1½ Cups) Adjust this, more or less, to keep the wt. constant.
(http://www.petpointe.com/)
Beef Stew Chunks + Chicken Gizzards (Livers/Hearts) + Jack Mackerel (¼ lb.)
Cheddar/Jack Cheeses (3 oz.) 
Long Grain Natural Brown Rice (½ cup)
Collard Greens/Mustard Greens/Turnip Greens/Baby Spinach (½ cup)
Amino Plex 5000 (1 Tsp./25 lbs.) (http://www.thomasveterinarydrug.com/)
DMG 2000 (1 Tsp./40 lbs.) (http://www.thomasveterinarydrug.com/)
K-Plex (As directed) (http://www.thomasveterinarydrug.com/)
K-Ease (1-2 Tablets/40 lb, after workout, only if needed) (http://www.thomasveterinarydrug.com/)
MSM (1000 mg.) (http://www.bodybuilding.com/)
Coenzyme Q-10 (60 mg.) (http://www.bodybuilding.com/)
Inosine (As directed) (http://www.bodybuilding.com/)
Tribulus (675 mg., morning and evening) (http://www.bodybuilding.com/)
Flax Oil (2-3 Tbsp.)

You will need to make use of a small postal gram scale, as well as your vegetable chopper, for feeding. Use all organic foods, if possible.

Take your base kibble and put it in the dish. Then weight and add your ¼ lb of meat. This should be beef one day, chicken gizzards/livers/hearts the next, followed by jack mackerel on the third day. Then you go back to beef on day 4, etc. Lightly broil the beef on both sides, blood rare in the middle. All chicken should be thoroughly cooked; all fish fed out of the can.

To prepare the full meal, thoroughly cook a big batch of long grain natural brown rice (a week's supply). From this big batch of rice, you then just apportion ½ cup to his meal on each day. Do the same thing with the greens like so: Put an equal amount of all your week's raw greens in your vegetable chopper & chop to pieces. You then just store the whole mixture in a large Tupperware bowl in the fridge - and simply add ½ cup of the mixed greens to each feeding. However, you want to microwave the greens for 1 min. on "High" first. Once you have added the meat rice, greens, and cheese, mix in all of the supplements and oils, in their prescribed amounts, and add ½ cup of warm, bottled water. Mix and serve at the proper time.

After you have fed the dog, give him his full-body massage!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

is that hash browns and steak?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its brown rice and steak, they also get the MSM, Fish OIl, Raw Egg, cheese, Bran Flakes, Baby spinach (sometimes) and Vertex.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That steak looks good!


----------



## kmhutch (Sep 3, 2007)

they eat better than i do, they eat better than most people i know


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Wow...They eat beeter then me
*


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

are you feeding the steak to your dog raw? is it health for a dog to eat raw beef or chicken?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yes its safe and they LOVE it. you shouldnt feed cooked chicken unless it is boiled and off of the bone...the bones splinter and if you put spices on it it messes up their tummies


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

damn im thinking there like humans and they will catch salminela( i probably spelled that wrong ).


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

One thing we tend to overlook because society has trained us this way but kibble isnt a dogs natural food. Actually dogs are carnivores and when you look at the ingredients in most kibble you would think they were vegitarians!


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

any before and after pics?


----------

